# Is It Possible?



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

I spoke with a GSD breeder and she was telling me that her puppies are 25-30lbs at 6 weeks. Is this even possible?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

And if so, why would you want one? I'd be worried about structural integrity.


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah, so you don't think they would be healthy if it were possible?


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

My boy GSD puppy was 13lb at 6 weeks and 20lbs at 9 weeks. This is more the norm right?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Asgardfox said:


> Ah, so you don't think they would be healthy if it were possible?


I know dogs aren't humans, but what would you call a kid that was 100lb at 3 years old?


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Def not healthy, so you mean to say 25 to 30lbs is away more than they should weight at 6 weeks so basically they are wayyy overweight. Avg 8 week pup should be?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Asgardfox said:


> My boy GSD puppy was 13lb at 6 weeks and 20lbs at 9 weeks. This is more the norm right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


From what I've seen that's more normal. There seems to be a wide range of healthy weights among young pups, and a puppy's weight at that age can be effected by things like litter size, what the mom was fed, and what the pups were fed after weaning. Kopper was 10lb at 8 weeks but he came from a litter of 11. From the little I've seen, a puppy's size at 6 or 8 weeks does not really indicate their size at maturity. Puppy A might be smaller because they came from a bigger litter and then still grow to be quite large, while puppy B might be big because there were only 2 pups in their litter but still grow to be on the smaller side. 

That said, 30lb at 6 weeks is really big. I'd be worried about the young bones and joints carrying around that much weight. I'd also be worried that the pups were just plain fat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Holy crap!  Dena and Keefer were big boned pups and they were in the 18/19 pound range at 9 weeks old. I can't even imagine 25-30 pounds at 6 weeks old.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe weighed 15.7 lbs yesterday and he is 10 weeks old. So I can't imagine one half his age weighing twice as much!

Maybe there is a typo and they mean 16 weeks??


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

My boy was 15lbs at 6 weeks and almost 20lbs at 8 weeks... He was the largest in his litter and called a very large puppy by everyone, yet he was no where near that!! They seem way to big!


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Casey how big did your puppy end up getting and what did you feed it?


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

I took my mothers pup to the vet today. She weighed in at 21.6 lbs at 11.5 weeks old. I took my pup to the vet almost two weeks ago at 10 weeks and she was just over 17 lbs. 

How accurate is weighing yourself and then weighing yourself with the pup in your arms and subtracting the difference?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sportsman1539 said:


> How accurate is weighing yourself and then weighing yourself with the pup in your arms and subtracting the difference?


Depends-- how good are your math skillz? :help:


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

lol, I ask that because Im getting weight gain of 4 lbs 4 days after getting weighed at the vet. Ive been told its not that accurate doing it that way.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sportsman1539 said:


> lol, I ask that because Im getting weight gain of 4 lbs 4 days after getting weighed at the vet. Ive been told its not that accurate doing it that way.


Oh, well if you're talking about two different scales, the scales can be off from each other. You want to track your puppy's weight (and your own weight for that matter) on the same scale every time. Different scales can be off from each other by several pounds.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW that's big. My new boy was 9.8 lbs at 8 weeks. His father is on the large size, mother is average size for a female.


----------

